# Delta Rocket Ray Headlight



## Whyard1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm looking for a Delta Rocket Ray Headlight for my 1957 Deluxe Green Hornet. Would prefer a green one if possible.


----------



## serg (Aug 10, 2011)

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=delta+rocket+ray&_sacat=See-All-Categories white. Perhaps you yourself have seen it


----------

